# Officer Down: Jarrod Shivers - [Chesapeake, Virginia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Detective Jarrod Shivers *

*Officer Down: Jarrod Shivers* - [Chesapeake, Virginia]








_*PoliceOne Member since 11/09/2007*_











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Incident Details:* Detective Jarrod Shivers was shot and killed while attempting to serve a narcotics search warrant at a home on Redstart Road at approximately 9:30 pm. When the suspect opened the home's door he immediately fired one shot, fatally wounding Detective Shivers.

The man then barricaded himself in the home for a short time before being taken into custody.

Detective Shivers had served with the Chesapeake (VA) Police Department for 8 years and was assigned to the Special Investigations Section. He is survived by his wife, son, and two daughters.

*End of Watch: *Thursday, January 18, 2008

*Virginia officer slain serving drug warrant

*The Virginian Pilot

CHESAPEAKE, VA - A Chesapeake police officer was fatally shot Thursday night as police attempted to serve a narcotics warrant at a home in the 900 block of Redstart Ave., authorities said.

Police sources said two people were in custody late Thursday. It was unclear when they were arrested.

Police spokesman Officer Charles Thiebaud said the officers went to the residence about 8:30 p.m. The shot officer was taken by ambulance with a police escort to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital, soon followed by other officers and department officials.

Later, two Police Department sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, confirmed the officer had died. The officer's identity was not released.

After the shooting, scores of officers and heavily armed SWAT team members descended on the scene.

Officers went door to door, evacuating the residents of several nearby houses and telling other neighborhood residents to stay indoors.

Several blocks around the shooting scene in each direction were closed off with yellow police tape.

Police would not say if they knew whether anybody was still in the house where the warrant was being served or, if so, how many people were there.

Just before 10:30 p.m., police began calling for the surrender of anyone inside the house. An officer on a loudspeaker called out the house number, saying "You need to put your hands up and come out. You need to do it now."

After 11 p.m., police escorted some residents back to their homes but a wide area continued to be closed to the public.

Residents of the Avalon neighborhood were stunned by the violence.

"This is generally a very quiet place," said Zach Blankenship, 25, a yacht carpenter. He said he was in his house a block from the shooting scene and watching a movie when he heard a gunshot.

"It was definitely a gunshot, no doubt about it," Blankenship said. "I really didn't want to believe it."

Even then, Blankenship said, he didn't think anything bad had happened. Only minutes later when he thought there was lightning outside did he look out his window.

"That's when I saw there were plenty of police," he said.

Blankenship said he looked down the street a short time later and saw medical personnel working on someone on the ground.

"They were doing chest compressions," he said. After several minutes he said the victim was placed in an ambulance.

Another resident, Catrina Mitchum, 23, said she also heard what sounded like a single gunshot. It surprised her, she said, because the neighborhood is "always quiet."

Mitchum, a graduate student at Old Dominion University, said she has lived there about nine months, but spoke with a longtime resident.

"They said this is the first time anything like this has happened around here," she said.

The last Chesapeake officer to die in the line of duty was Michael Saffran, 45, on Oct. 8, 2005. Saffran was shot and killed after responding to a bank robbery.

When he arrived on the scene, he spotted a vehicle speeding away and began pursuing it. The vehicle crashed a short distance away at the intersection of U.S.17 and Yadkin Road.

As officers exited their vehicle, they saw a man in the car they'd been chasing pull a female hostage from the car. She soon broke free, however, and the man and the officers then exchanged gunfire.

The man, Officer Saffran and the hostage were all struck by the gunshots. The man died at the scene. Saffran and the woman were taken to a hospital where Saffran later died.

Staff writer Dave Forster contributed to this report. ​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hundreds of mourners say goodbye to Va. officer *


By John Hopkins 
The Virginian-Pilot 


CHESAPEAKE, Va. - Jarrod Brent Shivers was laid to rest Tuesday as hundreds of mourners honored the slain police detective who loved his job.

"He lives on in all who believe good overcomes evil," John Marshall, Virginia's secretary of public safety, told a standing-room-only audience at Great Bridge Baptist Church.

Shivers, 34, a father of three, was shot Thursday night while executing a narcotics search warrant in the 900 block of Restart Ave., in the Portlock section of Chesapeake. The eight-year police veteran was trying to enter a home when at least one shot was fired from inside the residence, striking him, police said.

A resident of the home, Ryan David Frederick, 28, was arrested in connection with the shooting. He was charged with first-degree murder and use of a firearm in the commission of a felony. Frederick is scheduled to be arraigned in Chesapeake General District Court on Jan. 30 .

On Tuesday afternoon, a black hearse, led by 49 police motorcycles, carried Shivers under overcast skies to Forest Lawn Cemetery in Norfolk. Adults and schoolchildren lined the route of the procession, which stretched for miles along Battlefield Boulevard.

One business posted a sign along the street that read: "God bless Officer Shivers & Family." Two Chesapeake Fire Department ladder trucks hoisted an American flag high above South Battlefield Boulevard. At the funeral, Chesapeake Police Chief Richard Justice stood in front of Shivers' casket, which was draped with an American flag, and called the detective a "true hero," and one of the city's "very finest."

"We say to Detective Jarrod Shivers: Farewell, God bless and job well done," Justice said.

Sgt. Scott Chambers described Shivers as an unassuming man, a cornerstone in every unit he served. He recalled going out for sushi with Shivers and another officer before the fatal shooting. During the meal, Chambers recalled, Shivers talked to his wife, Nicole, on the telephone and told her "I love you" at least twice. 
The detective was killed that night, leaving behind three children, Brittnie, Ashleigh and Landon.

"It was difficult for Jarrod to talk about his children without smiling,'' Officer Ernest Jeffries told the crowd, which included public safety officers from around the state, North Carolina and Maryland. They more than packed a church with capacity of 1,500.

Shivers had been working in the Special Investigation Section since April 2005 and SWAT since September 2005. He had joined the department in January 2000, after serving in the Navy from 1992 to 2000. He earned a bachelor's degree from Saint Leo University in 2006.

The Rev. Jim Wall said there was purpose and meaning in Shivers' life. "We're here to say we stand with you," Wall told the family. "We know this community stands with you."

Shivers is the second Chesapeake police officer to be killed in the line of duty in recent years. Michael Saffran, 45, was shot and killed in October 2005 while responding to a bank robbery.

Tuesday's service celebrated Shivers' life . His father, Jim, shared childhood memories of his son, saying Shivers' heroes were John Rambo, the fictional movie character that helped rescue American soldiers, and MacGyver, a television character known for using common items to get out of life-threatening situations.

Marshall said it took a special person to dedicate his life to public service.

"To Detective Shivers, we salute you," Marshall said. "We commend you for a job well done."

John Hopkins, (757) 222-5221, [email protected] He was charged with first-degree murder and use of a firearm in the commission of a felony. Frederick is scheduled to be arraigned in Chesapeake General District Court on Jan. 30 .

On Tuesday afternoon, a black hearse, led by 49 police motorcycles, carried Shivers under overcast skies to his burial at Forest Lawn Cemetery in Norfolk. Citizens and school children lined the route of the procession, which stretched for miles along Battlefield Boulevard.

One business posted a sign along the street that read: "God bless Officer Shivers & Family." Two Chesapeake Fire Department ladder trucks hoisted an American flag high above South Battlefield Boulevard. At the funeral, Chesapeake Police Chief Richard Justice, stood in front of Shivers' casket, which was draped with an American flag, and called the detective a "true hero," and one of the city's "very finest."

"We say to Detective Jarrod Shivers: Farewell, God bless and job well done," Justice said.

Sgt. Scott Chambers described Shivers as an unassuming man, a cornerstone in every unit he served. He recalled going out for sushi with Shivers and another officer before the fatal shooting. During the meal, Chambers recalled, Shivers talked to his wife, Nicole, on the telephone and told her "I love you" at least twice. 
The detective was killed that night, leaving behind three children, Brittnie, Ashleigh and Landon.

"It was difficult for Jarrod to talk about his children without smiling,'' Officer Ernest Jeffries told the crowd, which included public safety officers from around the state, North Carolina and Maryland. They more than packed a church with a capacity of 1,500.

Shivers had been working in the Special Investigation Section since April 2005 and SWAT since September 2005. He had joined the department in January 2000, after serving in the Navy from 1992 to 2000. He earned a bachelor's degree from Saint Leo University in 2006.

The Rev. Jim Wall said there was purpose and meaning in Shivers' life. "We're here to say we stand with you," Wall told the family. "We know this community stands with you."

Shivers is the second Chesapeake police officer to be killed in the line of duty in recent years. Michael Saffran, 45, was shot and killed in October 2005 while responding to a bank robbery.

Tuesday's service celebrated Shivers' life . His father, Jim, shared childhood memories of his son, saying Shivers' heroes were John Rambo, the fictional movie character that helped rescue American soldiers, and MacGyver, a television character known for using common items to get out of life-threatening situations.

Marshall said it took a special person to dedicate his life to public service.

"To Detective Shivers, we salute you," Marshall said. "We commend you for a job well done."










Wire service


----------

